# STONE COLD KUSTOM'S - HOUSE OF KANDYS



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: JUNE SPECIAL :biggrin: :biggrin: 
One gallon of ALSA CANDY $129 +shipping :0 

here's a few samples:


















COBALT - TURQUOISE - ORANGE - MANDARIN ORANGE - TRUE GOLD - LEMON - LIME GREEN - GRASS GREEN - FOREST GREEN - BROWN PRIDE - 
FUSCIA - WATERMELON - APPLE RED - BLOOD RED - PURPLE - BLACK


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOMS
HOUSE OF KANDY'S
31A S. CLOVERLEAF 
PORTERVILLE, CA 93257
(559) 719 - 9274

CUSTOM PAINTING & PAINT SALES
KANDYS, FLAKES, PATTERNS, CRUSHED GLASS, PEARLS & MORE

ALSA - ALSA - ALSA - ALSA - ALSA - ALSA


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

you have a website cause im lookin for a brown color. and i like that brown on the top row


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

you have a website cause im lookin for a brown color. and i like that brown on the top row


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I DON'T HAVE A WEBSITE YET, I PLAN TO BUT JUST BEEN TOO BUSY, IT'S HARD FOR ME JUST TO KEEP UP ON HERE. I'VE GOT A ROOTBEER COLOR CALLED BROWN PRIDE CANDY. THE ONE IN THE PIC IS BLACK BASE WITH ALSA COPPER PATINA (CHAMELEON LIKE FLAKE)


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I DON'T HAVE A WEBSITE YET, I PLAN TO BUT JUST BEEN TOO BUSY, IT'S HARD FOR ME JUST TO KEEP UP ON HERE. I'VE GOT A ROOTBEER COLOR CALLED BROWN PRIDE CANDY. THE ONE IN THE PIC IS BLACK BASE WITH ALSA COPPER PATINA (CHAMELEON LIKE FLAKE)


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

thats the color i wanted candy rootbeer. like this one :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I FOT IT :biggrin: I GOT ALL THE COLORS AND I CAN EVEN MIX CUSTOM CANDIES BY ADDING 2 OR 3 DYES TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I GOT IT, I GOT ALL THE COLORS AND I CAN EVEN MIX CUSTOM CANDIES BY ADDING 2 OR 3 DYES TOGETHER TO MAKE A UNIQUE BLEND.

I JUST MADE ONE THAT I CALL MELTED CHOCOLATE, IT'S MIX OF BROWN AND BRANDY TO GIVE IT THAT RED HUE THAT CHOCOLATE GIVES OFF IN THE SUN WHEN IT'S MELTING. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

what color base you think is on that cutty in the pic


----------



## Limo Driver666 (May 27, 2007)

on the 2nd pic top row the green what is that and shoot some prices my way


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

Is this the candy concentrate already mixed into a gallon can i assume? Price include reducer or hardener? Let me know. I have the itch to try alsa stuff.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I THINK THE CUTTY IS A GOLD BASE

THE GREEN IS CANDY LIME GREEN. THE BRIGHTEST GREEN ON THE MARKET GUARANTEED :biggrin: 

THE GALLONS ARE READY TO SPRAY, NO HIDDEN CHARGES $129 FOR EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7991224
> *I THINK THE CUTTY IS A GOLD BASE
> 
> THE GREEN IS CANDY LIME GREEN. THE BRIGHTEST GREEN ON THE MARKET GUARANTEED :biggrin:
> ...




here you go again


----------



## Limo Driver666 (May 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2007, 06:55 AM~7991490
> *here you go again
> *


????


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 28 2007, 02:53 AM~7991224
> *I THINK THE CUTTY IS A GOLD BASE
> 
> THE GREEN IS CANDY LIME GREEN. THE BRIGHTEST GREEN ON THE MARKET GUARANTEED :biggrin:
> ...



On any of your little cars you have pictured, are any of them candy tangerine?


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

what type of orange is this


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 28 2007, 07:55 AM~7991490
> *here you go again
> *


lol


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 28 2007, 03:19 PM~7993395
> *what type of orange is this
> 
> 
> ...


thats probably a pearl.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

that orange on the impala is a pearl, i have a tropical sunrise pearl similar to the impala but a litlle brighter, 
tangerine is in the 1st pic second car, then the pic in the sun top row last car. :biggrin:


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dennis_in916_@May 28 2007, 02:19 PM~7993395
> *what type of orange is this
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like tangelo pearl from HOK.


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

thanks for the help with the color. How much paint should it take to paint the lower half of a 63 wagon and jam it out in orange and the top half in a white pearl? and Stone if you can pm me a price shipped to 95835 in Sacramento :biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

Any Black? :dunno:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

any one buy some paint form this guy yet


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I SALE PAINT EVERYDAY :biggrin: 
YOU'LL PROBABLY NEED 2-3 QUARTS FOR THE LOWER HALF AND 3-4 FOR THE TOP HALF :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@May 31 2007, 06:19 AM~8012605
> *I SALE PAINT EVERYDAY :biggrin:
> YOU'LL PROBABLY NEED 2-3 QUARTS FOR THE LOWER HALF AND 3-4 FOR THE TOP HALF :biggrin:
> *




SELL


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 31 2007, 01:04 PM~8015378
> *SELL
> *


you beat me to it. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 30 2007, 09:03 AM~8006955
> *any one buy some paint form this guy yet
> *


yup i have tell them dogg " and they said it couldnt be done :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "









ONE DAY PAINT JOB


----------



## schall1965 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't know 129.00?? Do you ship cod.? Hate to loose if somethig was to happen


----------



## UPINSMOKE602 (May 9, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE SOMETHING LIKE CHOCOLATE BROWN


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

good ass deal!


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 29 2007, 11:29 AM~7999417
> *That looks like tangelo pearl from HOK.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds too good to be true..........pm me with more info


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YES I HAVE CHOCOLATE BROWN, YOU USE THE SAME BROWN CANDY BUT GO OVER SILVERS OR BROWN BASES TO GET THE ORANGY - GOLD PIGMENT OUT OF IT. THIS WILL LEAVE YOU WITH DIFFERENT SHADES OF STRAIGHT BROWNS!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm headed out to the big 3 day Pismo Classic Car Show this FATHER DAY WEEKEND & I'd like to wish all the Father's out there a great weekend! :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ready to spray, so its pre reduced?


----------



## dennis_in916 (Mar 7, 2006)

any pics of the sunset pearl is there a big difference between it and the HOK tangelo


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

did you get that paypal account setup,


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

good ass price... anyone buy yet?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

page 3


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

damn this sounds too fuckin good to be true....any pics of cars that used your paint...Im not trying to hate or anything cuz shit I see alot of kolors that I fuckin like homie so I just wann see a car ot two that used ur paint


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 19 2007, 09:10 AM~8344352
> *damn this sounds too fuckin good to be true....any pics of cars that used your paint...Im not trying to hate or anything cuz shit I see alot of kolors that I fuckin like homie so I just wann see a car ot two that used ur paint
> *



same here let me know!!!! id like to see some full paint jobs with this paint.


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

what kind of primer and clear do you have to use...does it have to be alsa..do they make it anyway...just a few questions...


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

any primer any clear will work, however the better the quality of your products the better the outcome, I only spray alsa!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 14 2007, 05:55 AM~8101852
> *ready to spray, so its pre reduced?
> *


????


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YES SIR!


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey are you still running the specials?

Thanks


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

DAMN I KNEW ALSA SOUNDED FAMILIAR, ARE YOU GUYS THE ONES THAT MAKE THE KILLER CANS THAT WERE REVEIWED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IT SAYS THE ALSA CORP IS THIS YOU?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THAT'S US :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

any kandy kit deals for a 82 coupe deville


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

1 GAL CANDY ONLY $129 + SHIPPING


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

im kinda window shopping for a "whole kit" to cover a 82 coupe deville


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Will 2 Gallons do to paint my Regal?

How Much for the Base Coat (silver)

:dunno:











:thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

$425 COMPLETE CANDY KIT + SHIPPING

2 GALLONS OF ALSA CANDY WILL PAINT ANY CAR


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

have an 82 cutlass with tan vinyl and int..wanting to paint it a green leaving my vinyl tan..what color of green would you recommend? also woudl 1 gal be enough? if not how much for 2 shipped to 51537?


----------



## southomaha (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 30 2007, 11:34 AM~8678080
> *$425 COMPLETE CANDY KIT + SHIPPING
> 
> 2 GALLONS OF ALSA CANDY WILL PAINT ANY CAR
> *


 just answered one of my ?? thanks.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

shipping roughly 50-60


----------



## badassb5 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 31 2007, 01:50 AM~8683663
> *shipping roughly 50-60
> *


I am intersted in a gallon of Blood red candy. I live in Michigan, 49078. Can you tell me the total price?

Thanks


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 30 2007, 07:26 AM~8675702
> *1 GAL CANDY ONLY $129 + SHIPPING
> *




ok so you're selling 1 gallon of PRE REDUCED CANDY for $129 right?........
plus shipping


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

craig fraser said it best..........


Premixed is one thing, pre-reduced is another. Anytime you add reducer to these paints, they start to break down. Granted it is a slow break down, but you never know where you are with them, since you did not do the reduction yourself. I don't preach against them for the manufacturers sake, I just don't like to see people ripped off. Either with compromised products, or with over-charging for a thinned down product. 

Just my 2-cents. Let the buyer beware. 

Fraser


When a distributor reducers paint, and packages it, there is no real way of knowing how the long the paint has sat, what conditions, or temperatures it sat at. The transparent bottles are UV receptive, as well as not 100% solvent proof. Just having the paint sit in the bottles starts a breakdown of the Flourosealed polymer in the bottle. The reducer accerates this break down even more.


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southomaha_@Aug 30 2007, 11:37 AM~8678113
> *have an 82 cutlass with tan vinyl and int..wanting to paint it a green leaving my vinyl tan..what color of green would you recommend? also woudl 1 gal be enough? if not how much for 2 shipped to 51537?
> *



Candy organic green. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 31 2007, 10:52 AM~8686393
> *craig fraser said it best..........
> Premixed is one thing, pre-reduced is another. Anytime you add reducer to these paints, they start to break down. Granted it is a slow break down, but you never know where you are with them, since you did not do the reduction yourself. I don't preach against them for the manufacturers sake, I just don't like to see people ripped off. Either with compromised products, or with over-charging for a thinned down product.
> 
> ...


no disrespect to you switchcraft but that statement is a joke, Fraser is known as one of the shadiest individuals in this industry, thus the reason he bounces from paint company to paint company, he either tries to burn someone or he gets fired.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 31 2007, 10:52 AM~8686393
> *craig fraser said it best..........
> Premixed is one thing, pre-reduced is another. Anytime you add reducer to these paints, they start to break down. Granted it is a slow break down, but you never know where you are with them, since you did not do the reduction yourself. I don't preach against them for the manufacturers sake, I just don't like to see people ripped off. Either with compromised products, or with over-charging for a thinned down product.
> 
> ...


i mix candies but i don't premix them. when a customer places an order it is at that time that i mix the paint. everyone gets a fresh mixed candy guaranteed from me. this may not hold true for others but my bread and butter is painting so i know the importance of a good product and would not want to compromise my integrity with a poor mix. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 4 2007, 06:22 AM~8708549
> *i mix candies but i don't premix them.  when a customer places an order it is at that time that i mix the paint.  everyone gets a fresh mixed candy guaranteed from me. this may not hold true for others but my bread and butter is painting so i know the importance of a good product and would not want to compromise my integrity with a poor mix. :biggrin:
> *




i hope so


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 4 2007, 06:18 AM~8708502
> *no disrespect to you switchcraft but that statement is a joke, Fraser is known as one of the shadiest individuals in this industry, thus the reason he bounces from paint company to paint company, he either tries to burn someone or he gets fired.
> *





really???!!!! do tell :cheesy: 



it is something to think about though 

to each their own i guess i know i would not want anyone to mix my paint but me 

i have enough shit to worry about the way it is.....


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

damn switchcraft!!! you sure is dropping a lot of handy knowlege on here.got me feeling like im in class on the shit you post 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you ever set up a paypal account up yet?


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

no susan!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Sep 4 2007, 09:04 PM~8712986
> *damn switchcraft!!! you sure is dropping a lot of handy knowlege on here.got me feeling like im in class on the shit you post
> :thumbsup:
> *




no problem it is hard to type what i wanna say sometimes but i try my best.....


it gets people thinking that's for sure.......


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

yall boyz be getten dawn on those patterns :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Things have certainly gone dumb ass around here..I can't believe Mr. Stone is disrespecting one of our highly talented artists in the custom field...Your work Mr Stone is hack work compared to Craig Frazer you don't come close ..If you were lucky he might let you clean his airbrush,but I doubt it.....If your so sucessfull why do you spend so much time trying to sell paint on this forum??? ....Can't you get a clue that it ain't happening!! :uh:


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Sep 18 2007, 11:10 PM~8821988
> *Things have certainly gone dumb ass around here..I can't believe Mr. Stone  is disrespecting one of our highly talented artists in the custom field...Your work Mr Stone is hack work compared to Craig Frazer you don't come close ..If you were lucky he might let you clean his airbrush,but I doubt it.....If your so sucessfull why do you spend so much time trying to sell paint on this forum??? ....Can't you get a clue that it ain't happening!! :uh:
> *


are you done swing off craig fraser nuts?
hes just offering product for those who want it.
if you dont want any dont buy any.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

FRASER DOES DO GRETA WORK, GREAT MURAL WORK, NOT TOO MANY PATTERED OUT CANDY LOWRIDERS. I'VE HEARD A FEW THING OF WHICH I DID NOT REPEAT, I JUST REPEATED SOMETHING THAT IS PRETTY WIDE SPREAD KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THE GUY OUT HERE ON THE WEST COAST. I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE GUY, MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SAY ANYHTING. HE DOES DO VERY RESPECTABLE MURAL WORK THOUGH. I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT. I'M NOT BASHING THE GUY BUT YOUR BASHING ME, LET YOUR WORK DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR MOUTH


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 20 2007, 05:51 AM~8829280
> *FRASER DOES DO GRETA WORK, GREAT MURAL WORK, NOT TOO MANY PATTERED OUT CANDY LOWRIDERS.  I'VE HEARD A FEW THING OF WHICH I DID NOT REPEAT, I JUST REPEATED SOMETHING THAT IS PRETTY WIDE SPREAD KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THE GUY OUT HERE ON THE WEST COAST.  I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE GUY, MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SAY ANYHTING.  HE DOES DO VERY RESPECTABLE MURAL WORK THOUGH. I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT. I'M NOT BASHING THE GUY BUT YOUR BASHING ME, LET YOUR WORK DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR MOUTH
> *





like i said do tell if it is wide spread i haven't heard a thing about this????

what is it???


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 19 2007, 09:51 PM~8829280
> *FRASER DOES DO GRETA WORK, GREAT MURAL WORK, NOT TOO MANY PATTERED OUT CANDY LOWRIDERS.  I'VE HEARD A FEW THING OF WHICH I DID NOT REPEAT, I JUST REPEATED SOMETHING THAT IS PRETTY WIDE SPREAD KNOWLEDGE ABOUT THE GUY OUT HERE ON THE WEST COAST.  I HAVE NOTHING AGAINST THE GUY, MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SAY ANYHTING.  HE DOES DO VERY RESPECTABLE MURAL WORK THOUGH. I'LL LEAVE IT AT THAT. I'M NOT BASHING THE GUY BUT YOUR BASHING ME, LET YOUR WORK DO THE TALKING NOT YOUR MOUTH
> *


Fraiser is a mural artist,mostly just art(leaf,airbrush,stripes). , i dont think he does much else, Kal Koncepts has a team of guys that do all the patterns prep ect, Dion,K-daddy ect, that shop really has not put out much on the lowrider scene but dominates the mini-truckin and compacts in that area.Hes got a big name because of marketing not because hes the best airbrush artist, his work looks nice in pics , but was not real impressive in person for the ticket he charges.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Just to clear a few things up in regards to a few clients, I do not work for directly for ALSA. I own my own shop, STONE COLD CUSTOMS and am an ALSA Distributor. I work on projects for ALSA to showcase the exotic paints and additives available. I use ALSA paint exclusively in my shop because of its excellent quality and uniqueness. you may contact me directly @ STONE COLD KUSTOMS in Porterville, CA (559) 719-9274. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Sep 3 2007, 09:18 PM~8708502
> *no disrespect to you switchcraft but that statement is a joke, Fraser is known as one of the shadiest individuals in this industry, thus the reason he bounces from paint company to paint company, he either tries to burn someone or he gets fired.
> *



I only responded because of the statement you made about craig fraser..You said he is one of the shadiest individuals in the industry...Even if there was any truth to it.. it was totally out of line on your part ...


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

why you doggin stone, i have heard the stories bout craig fraiser and you talk about stone pushing his product on here.......HAVE YOU EVER PRICED A CRAIG FRAISER stencil kit or dvd?
and those pre-reduced paints that companys bottle are not warrantied by HOK or that is what bryan with HOK says on kal concepts.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

yep those fraiser stencil kits are krazy priced, gotta give it to him for getting it out there on the market, cant hate him for making some cash.....but not from me, blank white posterboard is 30 cents a sheet, that works for me...all this pre fabed and how to stuff for custom paint is kinda weird to me, i thought the whole part of custom is that its different, if we all did it the same and used the same pre cut stencils it would not be custom...


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Stencils are mad by Art tool distributed by Aset..The artists get quarterly commision payments..DVDs are made and distributed mostly by Air Brush Action..again the artist gets royalties..If anyone is making the bucks on the products its the distributer not the artist..


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

seen his work a few times now. he does crazy clean work. i love that candy lime green top right first page shit is sick... seen the panty dropper a while back too sick shit. adam does good work. hell i just remembered i use to live down the street from the guy once again sick ass work. definatly taking one of my rides in for a candy touch once i gather the cash together after my wedding in other words like in two years but my kids bikes will be thru sooner than that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

stonealsa......I tried to get up with you for the longest time but couldnt so I went through Alsa themselves


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

You got any samples of some candy turquoise, if your still sellin paint???


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

This thread has not had any activity in over 4 years...


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

It was worth a shot


----------

